# What do you guys consider 'out of town??'



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been pondering more and more to go further 'out of town' for work....

although i do this already, technically.....its usually no further than an 80 mile radius.

Typically my jobs land in the 30-50 mile radius.

but ive seen Darren for example, and others talking about working out of town.......how far is 'out of town' to u guys?

roughly for me and my crews, if its more than a 2 hr drive from the shop, i consider that too far.

id love to hear opinions on here on what u guys deem as out of town....

like i said, im thinkin bout REALLY trying to find work elsewhere, as in jobs 3+ hrs away.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Out of town ...... To far to drive back and forth. Anything over 2 - 2 1/2 hrs. I am staying. 2 hrs is hell though.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

yea, i feel the same way........ill drive up to 2 hrs to the job, but its surely Hell.

and of course, better be worth it in terms of profit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

150 miles about my max. Stay over anything over a 90 minute drive. Can usually get .20+ more .


----------

